# Reptile clubs



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

Are there any reptile clubs around the derby / leicester area ?

Roadkill


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Charnwood reptile society meet in Loughborough. Their next meet is the 2nd March. Look for them on Facebook.
Hope this helps
Chris


----------

